# Cycling insulin



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

How long can you safely cycle insulin for? Would it be possible to do 4 weeks on 4 weeks off all year round or is this not advisable?


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

I think from what ive read before 4 weeks on an off is about right mate, pretty sure someone was saying about metformin to re-sensitize on your month off.

Though a friend of mine locally has been running 2 weeks on and off an has really worked for him. Someone with more a clue will answer im sure mate. How many days a week you going to run the slin?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm on it now and doing first thing in the morning and PWO. So 7 days a week in the morning and 5 times a week PWO. Not doing a mega amount at the moment but might up it. Yeah i remember reading about metformin for when i'm off. I'll look into it. cheers mate


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

are you only taking one shot a day? im thinking of using some day and looking for as much info as possible, whats the difference in gains if you take it once a day or 3 times a day??


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

No twice mate but if I was first starting out I'd start with one shot a day after training. Make sure you have a good read up but as far as I'm concerned it's a pretty safe compound to use unless your a mong!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Never used insulin myself 'yet' but it is advisable to use metformin 1500mg/day while cycled off...


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can metformin be bought legitimately?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

how you getting on with it Liam? I am looking to start 4 week cycling it after my holiday. was gonna start with 5ius PWO for the first week and then go from there. Have you gained anything yet?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Liam, buy met from UP.

Are you using fast slin? I use long slin, been up to 90iu a day, usually forget to take it though :laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Im using novorapid and have used it before. I put on 14 pounds in 4 weeks last time but that was at 30ius ED. Im only on about 15ius at the moment but ive gained 5 pounds in 2 weeks.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I was advised to run it day on day off for 4 weeks, then 4 weeks off. I just did mon, wed, fri. Will be starting again soon as its bulking time! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Did something fcking stupid tonight. Went gym, came home and had my slin and 100g Malto after it. Then took Lou to her gym. Went tescos after so didnt have my next serving of low GI carbs and protein within an hour of my shot. 10mins into shopping in tescos I start going dizzy, light headed and nauseous, so signs of hypo. I quickly opened a loaf of bread, had 3 slices, a mars bar and a lucozade and about 15mins later i was fine. What a stupid Cnut I was! Never done it before and never will again!

Please see post # 5 which means I am retard!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol u tw4t, u are by ur own admission a retard! Its easy to get complacent with things though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

see that sh!t scares me lol, i dont know nearly enough to tamper with it. the gains u get from it.....are they lean & easily maintainable?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fats I'm a massive stupid tw4t and will never make that mistake again!

Janik the gains can be decent and they can be lean if diet is spot on. It is a safe compound as long as you get meal timings right and not be a mong like me!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Fats I'm a massive stupid tw4t and will never make that mistake again!
> 
> Janik the gains can be decent and they can be lean if diet is spot on. It is a safe compound as long as you get meal timings right and not be a mong like me!


What are protein requirements whilst on insulin (without AAS)?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> What are protein requirements whilst on insulin (without AAS)?


I was getting about 400g a day mate


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Love using insulin to bulk I use 3 times a day 10 iu each time 5 days a week for 4 weeks then go on to metformin for 4 weeks never had a scary moment yet another good tip is not to have a bath or hot shower after shot as that can send you hypo as well


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Is metformin something we are allowed to request source for on ukm?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Is metformin something we are allowed to request source for on ukm?


Yes mate. United pharmacies and Alldaychemist sell it


----------

